# Who reads Edgar Allan Poe...the best darkest man since.



## Shadeslayer (Oct 18, 2004)

I enjoy Edgar Allan Poe, even if the guy is a bit wacko. I mean, he did marry his OWN cousin, Annabel Lee. A bit sick, but oh well, he had his rights back then of course. 

I write a few dark poetry and stories myself, and I always look at Poe's work for references. He really can keep us all in a spook and scary suspense. 

One of my personal favorites are:

*A Tale-Tell-Heart (that was freaky)

A poem for Annabel Lee, his wife.

Alone

The Bells*
and at last:

*The Raven*

Annabel Lee is indeed a poem that captured my heart. He can describe his love for her out of pure touch, emotion, and spirit. Poe had a great talent back then, but he still influences many of us now. What do you think of him?


----------



## D4rk_3|f (Oct 18, 2004)

Never read him I must say...*Oops*


----------



## Talia_Brie (Oct 19, 2004)

His style is a little dense, but that was characteristic of the period. I cna only read him if I imagine someone reading it to me, like a little voice in my head. "The Fall of the House of Usher" is a great piece of gothic fiction, and I've also read "The Pit and the Pendulum" which is about the inquisitions.

Very menacing.


----------



## daniela (Oct 19, 2004)

I used to read Poe often in middle school and high school.  My favourites were "The Pit and the Pendulum", "The Black Cat", "The Cask of Amontillado", "Hop Frog or the Eight Chained Ourang-Outangs", and "Diddling - Considered as One of the Exact Sciences."  That last one is quite funny and not about what you guys may be thinking when you first read the title.  For anyone who is interested the above works and many more can be viewed here.  It is not a complete collection but all of Poe's best works are there.

--DM--

Edit:  Here is another link that I find very interesting.


----------



## Chris (Oct 19, 2004)

I like The Tell Tale Heart, a very cool piece.

I friggen love The Raven. I love reading it, it's so beautiful and fun to read.


----------



## asdar (Oct 19, 2004)

I absolutely love Poe. 

I think he's possibly the best poet of all time.

The whole marrying the cousin thing was way over blown as twisted. It was a different time and different customs. He wasn't as freaky as people made him out to be.

He was poor for practically his whole life editing for various magazines and watching hacks get money for lesser works than his every day. 

I like the Raven the best but everything he's written is wonderful technically. It's a mistake not to read everything he's written if you want to be a poet.

His biography is fascinating. I'll have to post the name of the author I read but I don't have it here at work.


----------



## Kimberly Bird (Oct 19, 2004)

I never realized how much Edgar Allen Poe and The Raven in particular played a roll in my life.  The Raven has always been one of my favorite stories, and somehow it always stayed in the back of my mind waiting to come out in different forms of of my life.  My writing started with Poe's influence and I named my art gallery Raven's Eye View.  I never saw the connection until a journalist interviewed me and put them together, so kind of cool.  I have been now trying to get hold of the book in first edition, which is hard to find around here. 

Kimberly


----------



## Shaun1138 (Oct 19, 2004)

ditto on everything Kimberly said...apart from the art gallery.



I hope you find that 1st Edition Kimberly.


S.


----------

